# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Sig Sauer P320

## DonGlock26

I might have to pick one of these up.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-13-2016),Kodiak (04-13-2016)

----------


## Common

Im lefty I bought a Px4 storm and it was the worst gun i ever owned pistol or revolver. I got a bad one big time. Every brand of ammo I put in it jammed constantly. Sent it back to beretta took 2 months I got it back and sold it and told the guy I what I had to do with it.

         Ive since bought two FNH FNS9c and 40c full ambidextrous night sights and I love the guns. I have at least a thousand rounds each through both and never missed a beat

----------

DonGlock26 (04-13-2016),FirstGenCanadian (04-13-2016),Jim Rockford (04-13-2016),Old Ridge Runner (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Very nice!  It has some features that I like in a Walther CP99, but still keeping to the style of Sig.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-13-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

Ha! That's my latest acquisition.   Traded my M&P fullsize 9 for it.  I have yet to shoot it, but seems to be well made and STRIKER FIRED!  Have had a Sig p229 in the past and being a lefty, that decocker just didn't agree with me.  This one should be a keeper.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-13-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Im lefty I bought a Px4 storm and it was the worst gun i ever owned pistol or revolver. I got a bad one big time. Every brand of ammo I put in it jammed constantly. Sent it back to beretta took 2 months I got it back and sold it and told the guy I what I had to do with it.
> 
>          Ive since bought two FNH FNS9c and 40c full ambidextrous night sights and I love the guns. I have at least a thousand rounds each through both and never missed a beat


Really?  It never occurred to me that guns were not ambidextrous.  Thanks for the education @Common!

----------


## DonGlock26

I took a look at the Sig P250 a few years back. The P250 was double action only like a revolver's long trigger pull but lighter.
It could be converted between 9mm, .40S&W, .357Sig, and .45ACP. 

The P320 is based on the P250, but is striker fired like a Glock. The P320 can use the P250 magazines and Grip shells. 
But, it cannot be converted to .45ACP. You need to get a seperate .45ACP removable fire control assembly.

----------


## Kodiak

> Really?  It never occurred to me that guns were not ambidextrous.  Thanks for the education @Common!


Yep, most are right hand friendly, and us lefties just adapt.  Like I said in my above post, decockers on Sigs and other hammer fired guns are a particular pain in the butt.  Most guns have it where the mag release can be flipped to the other side, but I am so used to using my middle finger to release them, I just leave them be.  A lot of models do not have the slide release on the right side for a lefty either.

----------


## Common

> Ha! That's my latest acquisition.   Traded my M&P fullsize 9 for it.  I have yet to shoot it, but seems to be well made and STRIKER FIRED!  Have had a Sig p229 in the past and being a lefty, that decocker just didn't agree with me.  This one should be a keeper.


 Take a look at the FNH  FNS9c and 40c if youre lefty comes with or without manual safetly with or without night sights.

----------


## Common

> Really?  It never occurred to me that guns were not ambidextrous.  Thanks for the education @Common!


   Revolvers are right handed also, you adapt. Ambidextrous Pistols advantage to me is the safety if it has one and the slide. You can work the slide righty and I have the safety and the mag release can slow you down

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-14-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

I'd have to go for the new P210 Legend.

P210 Legend

*
SHOT16: Old is new  Sig P210 and P320*

Mike Searson                 
January 20, 2016                


 

In addition to Sig Sauers other offerings at SHOT, this year saw the return of one classic handgun to their lineup, and this one will be 100% made in America and an existing model with some custom touches: the P210 and the 320 Target Model.
Many people argue that Sig Sauers P210 set the accuracy standard by which all 9mm pistols should be judged decades ago. An associate of the author who specializes in VIP Protection has carried one for close to 4 decades with the thought process being that it is so accurate that he takes it on assignments where he cannot carry a long gun.
1/7

*Sig P210 and P320*

The P210 has a classic profile that reflects the era in which it was designed (late 1940s) and it is one of those designs that gets in your head and wont go away, despite how many handcrafted pistols fill your hands between then and now.
This American made version looks extremely close to the original with a US style magazine release instead of the traditional European release. We saw two versions of the P210, one being the standard model and the other being a target model with adjustable sights and fancy hardwood grips. SIG told us to expect a carry version with a 4″ barrel, G10 grips and night sights in the future. It sounds nice, but we prefer the more traditional versions of this classic design.

2/7

We are looking forward to this US-made version, as the older German made guns and even older Swiss-made P-210s are fetching prices that are closer to the shallow end of the machine-gun spectrum! This will not be a cheap piece, but certainly one that is a bit more realistic. We expect to see them hit the street for $1300 for the base model and $1600 for the Target version.

 Caliber: 9mmAction Type: SAOBarrel Length: 4.7″Overall Length: 8.5″Overall Height: 5.6″Overall Width: 1.3″Weight: 37.4 ozCapacity: 8 +1Sights: Post & Notch 
The Sig Sauer 320 Target pistol has a longer (5″) barrel and slide than the duty sized version and has one of the best triggers we have ever tried on a striker-fired pistol. Target sights and a full length rail round this model out.
3/7

It may not be the classic design that the P210 is, but it is a modern masterpiece in its own right. I have been on the fence about the 320 series, but this one might make the difference for me and is a strong contender for the next SIG in the stable after a US made P210 of course. We look forward to taking each of these pistols for a test run, particularly to see for ourselves if the US-made P210 can live up to the status carved out by its legendary Swiss and German made forefathers.
Specifications:

Caliber: 9mmAction Type : Striker firedBarrel Length: 5Overall Length: 8.8Sights: Front dovetail, rear target adjustable 
 4/7


5/7







Read more: http://www.recoilweb.com/sig-p210-an...#ixzz45nBRpmCa

----------

DonGlock26 (04-14-2016)

----------

